

I want to create a startup, now what? - trez
http://anthony-tresontani.github.io/Startup/2013/04/14/now-what/

======
frm1001xplrr
Step 1: Validate your idea. Ask people if they would use it.

Seriously.

~~~
trez
done: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5557964>

